# G0516 N00b



## mike837go (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi All,

My brand-new lathe & mill was delivered to my barn/shop this morning. Unfortunately, I am still at the office.

I phoned the trucking company on Thursday AND Friday to deliver it late this afternoon. How am I possibly going to get anything done here?

Tonight will be dragging the pallet inside, start unpacking. No wait... gotta get the E-Type shell out of the way first. Then I'll start putting pieces on the bench....

Any ideas on how long it takes to unpack, assemble and accurise one of these beasties?

What about for somebody who only thinks he knows what he's doing?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 3, 2015)

mike837go said:


> What about for somebody who only thinks he knows what he's doing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



I'd figure on 4 hours each, unless you're like me, I stop and plan, not what I'm doing, but what I'm going to do, maybe a year hence.

Allow extra time for unexpected events, too, neighbors dropping by...parts dropping off...beer getting warm....


----------



## mike837go (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. 4-8 hours plus my skills set. I'll plan on taking until Sunday at 2-3 hours per weekday evening and both weekend days.

The good news:

My beer don't get warm. I keep the fridge in the travel trailer (right next to the barn/shop) well stocked and running all summer!

Neighbor delays; The Best!

Dropped things; The Worst. Especially when the roll into the unreachable dusty corner after bouncing off a toe!

Missing parts and overthinking somewhere in-between.

29 minutes and 26.87 until heading home to play with my new toy....


----------



## brino (Aug 3, 2015)

mike837go said:


> Dropped things; The Worst. Especially when the roll into the unreachable dusty corner after bouncing off a toe!



Nope, the worst dropped things don't bounce off a toe and cause a delay by sending you to the emergency room!

If we worked together, I'd cover for you and send you home immediately!!!
This is too important/exciting to be delayed by mere work.
Then after work I'd come help with the unpacking......................and the beer 

Congrats on the new machine!

-brino


----------



## mike837go (Aug 3, 2015)

All unpacked and on the bench by 7:45. No dropped parts by me. Seems the trucking company dropped the milling head on its side. The plastic plate under the switch is damaged. I'll call Grizzly about it tomorrow.

I checked the fridge, I'm down to 2 Bud lights. Gotta restock. NOW!


----------



## mike837go (Aug 6, 2015)

Been cleaning the shipping grease off _*every*_thing...

Well past the 4 hour mark. Still enjoying how it is all put together. Had to de-burr the gibs in the cross slide and the tool rest.

Worked on truing up the carriage. Put the cross slide on backwards. I'll turn that around tonight.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 7, 2015)

Got it all together last night.

First real issue: Getting the Jacobs chuck out of the milling head.

It's supposed to come out with a light, sideways rap from a hammer, right?

Lots of moderate blows from a hammer and some attempts with an automotive ball-joint 'pickle fork' has the back of the chuck scratched and the outside edged of the mill shaft dinged.

*HELP!*
(before I break something)


----------



## mike837go (Aug 7, 2015)

How about "Read The Manual, Stupid!"

The chuck is held in place by a locknut at the top.


----------

